# What is the Bloodlines



## Daemonus (Mar 10, 2012)

Of note?

I know Chinaman, Alligator, Colby, Jeep, some odd Zebo mentions, and a few others.

But could people be so nice as to list me some bloodlines of note. 

Like if you were getting a dog what I you looking at.

Game bred animals please.


----------

